# Legal?



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

What am I missing?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No, those were banned in the early 1700's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not legal.... you're missing the cover.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe you could expand on your question a bit.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Honestly said:


> ....


Looks good from my house.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Neutral?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Conductor?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Planet?


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Swapping unfused switch in AC disconnect with breakers to provide conductor over current protection. (Making A/C disconnect into a subpanel)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Honestly said:


> Swapping unfused switch in AC disconnect with breakers to provide conductor over current protection. (Making A/C disconnect into a subpanel)



Neutral & ground bars?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Neutral & ground bars?


Do you need them?


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Neutral & ground bars?


Ground bar is already in there
Neutral bar pictured. (In a different color)


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Handle ties?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Do you need them?



Beats me. There's so much ambiguity in this thread I may need a pair of scissors, a baseball bat, a lawn mower, a clock radio, a spare tire and a Hostess Twinkie.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Beats me. There's so much ambiguity in this thread I may need a pair of scissors, a baseball bat, a lawn mower, a clock radio, a spare tire and a Hostess Twinkie.


Great, now I gotta go get some Twinkies.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

SteveBayshore said:


> Great, now I gotta go get some Twinkies.:thumbup::thumbup:


I think you're out of luck.


Or did some other company start making them again? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I think you're out of luck.
> 
> 
> Or did some other company start making them again? :laughing:


You been living in a cave?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Third base


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You been living in a cave?


That article says July 16 :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Third base


_
Stay out of the infield!_


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That article says July 16 :laughing:


So? Do you own a calendar?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So? Do you own a calendar?


Does anyone under the age of 50 own a calendar anymore?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Does anyone under the age of 50 own a calendar anymore?



Well, then, look at your cell phone.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Well, then, look at your cell phone.


And what am I looking for?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> And what am I looking for?


Um......... today's date, maybe?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Walmart started selling them over the weekend


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Bought some yesterday.
Same spongy crap it was way back when, but it was good!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You know what I always liked? Those stupid cupcakes had the curly-cue white icing on top? Man. Those things would give me wicked heartburn, which is probably my body's way of saying _"That's not safe to eat, idiot!"_ but they were good.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Um......... today's date, maybe?


I know what todays date is, I have since this morning.

Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I know what todays date is, I have since this morning.
> 
> Is there something wrong with you?



Nope. Problem is all on your end.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Nope. Problem is all on your end.


What problem is that?

You are making no sense.

Do you normally tell people to go get calendars to find today's date? :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Who gets the money...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What problem is that?
> 
> You are making no sense.
> 
> Do you normally tell people to go get calendars to find today's date? :blink:


Well, since you didn't know that an article written on July 16th was _today._............ a calendar (or looking at their cell phone) usually helps. Want me to send you an atomic clock?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like your all down to stems and seeds. Makes it feel like Sunday.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Also, those stupid Swiss rolls. Dammit, those are good too. Same thing, though: Whatever that fake creme filling is just does a number on me. Yeah, it burns. But it's a good kinda burn.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Well, since you didn't know that an article written on July 16th was _today._............ a calendar (or looking at their cell phone) usually helps. Want me to send you an atomic clock?


That's the thing, I DID know that it was written today. I made the comment about the date because you acted like it's been that way for a while with your statement "[Bi]You been living in a cave[/i]?" Yet it was just announced today. 

I love playing with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

IDK, or care really. I used a bunch of those with single pole 15's and 20's while "upgrading" (turd polishing) a bunch of state well sites, one of those little ground bars and a nut for the neutrals. The HD I hit on the way to the sites had a deal on them, sold. :laughing:


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Well, since you didn't know that an article written on July 16th was _today._............ a calendar (or looking at their cell phone) usually helps. Want me to send you an atomic clock?


If your giving away Atomic clocks I'll take 1.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Erik.Schaeffer said:


> If your giving away Atomic clocks I'll take 1.


I'd rather have a Twinkie than an atomic clock. F*cking diets.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Honestly said:


> ....


 its made by square d, gotta be right!:laughing:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Erik.Schaeffer said:


> If your giving away Atomic clocks I'll take 1.


Get Tradis 2000 for your computer - free atomic clock


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> Get Tradis 2000 for your computer - free atomic clock


This is "The" atomic clock. All clocks are set from this one. It's the US Naval Observatory Atomic Clock website. Save the link. 
There is also an old school phone #

http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/simpletime.html


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> This is "The" atomic clock. All clocks are set from this one. It's the US Naval Observatory Atomic Clock website. Save the link.
> There is also an old school phone #
> 
> http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/simpletime.html


Verizon is 15 secs. faster than the clock!


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

The question was "Legal?" 
No


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AllPhaser said:


> The question was "Legal?"
> No


I know, I jumped off topic. 
I'll go find a mature woman to paddle me and teach me a lesson.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That's the thing, I DID know that it was written today. I made the comment about the date because you acted like it's been that way for a while with your statement "[Bi]You been living in a cave[/i]?" Yet it was just announced today. .....


Um, no..... it was announced _quite a while ago_. They just started stocking them in stores.

You need to learn to get a grip on reality.




HackWork said:


> ..........I love playing with you :thumbsup:


The only thing you accomplish, beside satisfying your immature needs, is looking stupid.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Um, no..... it was announced _quite a while ago_. They just started stocking them in stores.
> 
> You need to learn to get a grip on reality.


 You cited an article that was written on the same day you cited it, and then acted like I was so far behind... :laughing::laughing:

Now THAT is someone without a grip on reality.

The funniest part is that you didn't even know how silly you looked, while talking about calendars and cell phones :thumbup: 



> The only thing you accomplish, beside satisfying your immature needs, is looking stupid.


I disagree, as usual I showed you to be a bitter old know-it-all who had nothing better to do that prove an idiotic point about a twinky, yet failed to do so. Typical 480 :thumbsup:

Let's see you dig your hole deeper with your next post:


----------

